

Steam Greenlight brought classism in the indie game dev world to the surface - hrabago
http://a6productions.com/how-steam-greenlight-brought-classism-in-the-game-development-world-to-the-surface/

======
hrabago
It's surprising to me how the author vehemently dismisses the idea of getting
a 9-5 job to support his family and to fund his game development business.
It's as if there's something inherently wrong with the idea, without trying to
explain his rationale.

Maybe it's because I'm coming from the opposite side. I am employed full time
in a mega corp. On the side, I work on iOS apps. Based on anecdotal reports, I
think I may be making more money than the average indie developer (certainly
much more than what he's shared in this blog post). However, I have no
illusions about how much I need my day job to support my family and continue
to pay my bills.

Until I reach a certain income threshold, I'll be keeping my dayjob and not
risk my kid's next meal. I spend every free time to pursuing the iPhone app
development, but the steady income does allow me some peace of mind and more
time with my family. What's so bad about that?

